# New Hotfix Spangle Sequin Material Adds Dazzle To Any Design



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Create a beautiful bling effect with your heat press. Stahls’ ID Direct™ recently added HotFix Spangle Sequin Material, which lends a sparkling rainbow iridescence to any design or garment. Offered in 1-yard and 5-yard increments, HotFix Spangles can be used alone or combined with other embellishments for a mixed media look. 
Spangles can be combined with direct-to-garment prints, screen printed transfers, and CAD-CUT heat transfer materials. It easily applies with a heat press on any apparel made of cotton and polyester. 
For more information visit: HotFix Spangle Sequin Material | Stahls

Stahls’ ID Direct™, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ ID Direct™ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ ID Direct™ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahlsID.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

